# Now what?



## Keyt427 (Oct 17, 2011)

So I posted about this trike a couple of weeks ago. I guess it's a combo of trikes that I found in my friend's old barn. Anyway, here's where I am so far after the first coat of paint. I put the before pics in an album in case anyone wants to see them. I'm curious, should I put stickers on it or just leave it painted? The previous sticker on the neck only said "G" on it, but they were a mess so they had to come off.

By the way, this is my very first time trying to refinish a bike of any kind! And as much as it pained my boyfriend, I did it all by myself! It was a hot mess but looks almost brand new now! I had to use hammered paint on the handlebars (unfortunately the pic doesn't show it well but it's cool!!) because they were the biggest mess even after hours of sanding!

Still looking for the red or white plastic bolt covers if anyone knows where I can get them!

So, stickers or leave it be?


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 18, 2011)

What size(s) of axle end caps do you need? I'm figuring they're either 3/8" or 7/16" from the photos. I know I've seen them in black plastic around my area before. They could always be painted if black doesn't look right.

Personally, I like seeing the head decal replaced...gives the trike a finished look. Do a search for decals on this site because I know custom decals are made by at least one member here. Just need to have the artwork closely resembling the original decal to submit. Hand grips (w/streamers if for a girl), along with a bell, would also be nice finishing touches. There's usually a good selection of them on ebay and stores selling trikes and smaller bikes. A fresh coat of paint really made a big difference in the appearance!

Dave


----------



## Keyt427 (Oct 19, 2011)

*caps*

Are you measuring from the top or bottom? The bottom is 3/4! The top is 5/8. I can't find them anywhere around here! I have one more place to look.

As far as the decal, it wouldn't come off no matter what I did, so all I have to go by are the pics I took before I sanded and painted. Maybe I could just find something to match the paint. I already thought of the hand grips (it didn't have any) with streamers and maybe a bell.

Keyt


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 19, 2011)

For the caps, the size would be determined by the diameter of the axle or pedal crank they will be attached to rather than the dimensions of the cap itself. I have some chrome plated caps in 1/4" and 3/8" (I think they are 3/8"...have to check this evening) axle sizes. If you want to use chrome while looking for original red plastic, and I have the size you need, I can drop four of them in the mail to you...no charge.

Oh, adding a small basket if fixed up for a little girl could dress it up, too.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 20, 2011)

Checked last night...I do have chrome plated axle caps in both 1/4" and 3/8" axle sizes.

Dave


----------



## Keyt427 (Oct 21, 2011)

*caps*

Aww you're sweet! Actually, I found the red ones! I don't know why I didn't think of looking on the Radio Flyer website til today! They're only $1.00! Plus they have the red handlebar grips with streamers for $2.36 and bell for $3.00! That's cheaper than anywhere else I've seen! I'm so geeked!!

Thanks for your help. I will post pics when I'm done! =)


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 21, 2011)

Great! Thanks for the website tip! I'll have to keep them in mind if I need similar parts in the future. Glad you were able to find the parts you needed to finish the restoration. Look forward to seeing the finished trike. 

Dave


----------

